
Show HN: Parsavvy – Workflow Automation for Email - rcharpentier
Hi! Just wanted to show HN a side project that I built, Parsavvy. It&#x27;s an email workflow automation tool that will parse data from recurring emails and send it where you need it. Check it out!<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.parsavvy.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.parsavvy.com</a>
======
mromanuk
hi, your link is wrong, wwww instead of
[https://www.parsavvy.com](https://www.parsavvy.com)

~~~
rcharpentier
Whoops! Thanks for the heads up!

